

Confetti – Tumblr for events - titanas
http://confetti.events

======
tomdale
Always awesome to see another production Ember.js app in the wild.

On a personal note, the team behind Confetti also organizes the NordicJS
conference in Stockholm. In addition to running one of the best JS conferences
in the world, IMO, they are also some of the nicest people in the community.
As a NordicJS attendee, I've been "beta testing" Confetti for some time. It's
a great product and I wish the team all the best.

~~~
Javve
Thanks Tom, those words mean a lot!

------
azdle
If that is yours, you should know that scrolling is broken on the spotify and
habitud examples in the latest Firefox. You can scroll for an hour and only
make it down one screen.

~~~
Javve
Hmm, I just tested the sites in FF 35, 36 & 37 on Mac and they seems to work
fine :/ What OS are you using?

~~~
azdle
I'm on Linux Mint 17.1 (a Ubuntu 14.04 derivative).

~~~
azdle
Just for the record, I see the same thing on FF 37.0.1 on OSX 10.10.3.

------
lcusack
I like the site, it seems that your pricing is contradictory.

On: [http://confetti.events/pricing](http://confetti.events/pricing)

it says: "Confetti charges 5% + 5 SEK per ticket sold (this includes the
credit card processing fees and VAT)"

But on: [http://confetti.events/features](http://confetti.events/features)

it says "5.0% + $0.50 per ticket (+ credit card fee)"

~~~
Javve
Oh, thanks for noticing, we've updated the site now! Sorry! The pricing page
was right, the feature page wrong.

------
pan69
I had initially trouble with the sign up form. I was clicking on the
"firstname" label which reacted to my click but I couldn't get a cursor. It
took me about 10 seconds to figure out that the text field is actually
"beneath" the label. Just to prevent other people from the same frustrating
experience it might be good to have a label click set a focus on the input.

~~~
whylo
The signup form also takes you back to the homepage if you happen to click
anywhere on the blue background

------
pavlov
For some reason I read the headline as "Tinder for events", so I went to the
site and read through the copy thinking:

"Ok, looks nice, but where's the part where I'm supposed to swipe left or
right to discover events?"

(I'm now trying to imagine a blog-discovery-and-dating-diary product that
could be both Tinder-for-Tumblr and Tumblr-for-Tinder...)

~~~
Ezhik
When are we going to reach the singularity and have somebody make Tinder-for-
Tinder?

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Don't forget to test on Firefox. Scrolling is unbearable in the demos.

~~~
andrewchoi
FF 37.0.1 on Ubuntu 14.04 reporting in with the same issue.

